# Are you ready for the emergency?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you do not have electricity for a few hours
Do you have generator?
What will happen with livestock if there are no power heads and no heater running?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rrobbiiee (Dec 4, 2010)

All of my tanks have a UPS on them. Just don't plug your light's into it and even the smaller sized ones will last a long time. 

I once timed the APC Back-UPS ES that I have on my 20 Gallon, and with just a few powerheads and 50 watt heater it lasted 2 days before I decided that it was enough...I'm sure it would've gone longer but I got tired of the beeping sound.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm not too concerned about water heater unless the power outage extends to beyond few hours. My only backup is large battery with AC outlet which can power one power head for hours. Fortunately never had to use it yet, but if there's an extended power outage like the massive blackout few years ago, my reef tank would be in trouble.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I have generator for my fishroom but so far I have not use it.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I have a Noma UPS (which really sucks, but better than nothing). I plug a quad air pump into it and it's connected to all the other tanks. I estimate that this will buy me 10 hours of outage before things cave in. Temp is only a concern for salt water tanks.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

What about hearing the sound of glass cracking when doing a WC on a 4' tank?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a generator and a woodstove in the fish room so my fish are covered an I can toast marshmellows at the same time.


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

We had a huge power outage in my neighborhood that lasted almost 2 days (40 hours) in the middle of winter. By the end of it my fish were gasping for air at the top of the tank but all survived. It was a well planted tank so I guess that helped a bit.

I've seen tanks run without any equiptment at all with the exception of a light fixture. Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## aquanutt (Aug 27, 2010)

We pray... lol

anywayz power converter in your car and make sure you got gas in the car to last at least a day... you can run the power inverter for days. Same as having generator, well alomst.


cheers
sly


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

aquanutt said:


> We pray... lol
> 
> anywayz power converter in your car and make sure you got gas in the car to last at least a day... you can run the power inverter for days. Same as having generator, well alomst.
> 
> ...


Great freaking idea.
hats off to you man.

Im not wooried unless it goes off for more then a few hours.
Id like to just run a heater.

As for power heads:
I turn off all my powerheads and pumps when i feed for an hour.
I dont see a problem.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> What about hearing the sound of glass cracking when doing a WC on a 4' tank?


Check your house insurance policy for livestock coverage! We're covered to $2500 on our policy, and the insurers also cover for building/contents damage caused by an aquarium failure. We had to fall-back on our policy with a claim for these things just last August.

For those with UPS's - it's worth learning how to check the status of your batteries at least once every 3-6 months (and specifically their ability to accept/store/release charge). They can (and do) 'die' - just like the battery in a car, so check them often. Else you just ~KNOW~ the time you really need them the most is the very time they're gonna fail!

As an extension to the above, the UPS may (in many cases - APC, Eaton, Tripp-Lite, Belkin, etc) have a 3-5 year warranty on it, and even a "damage protection" guarantee, but check the warranty for exclusions - I'll bet dollars to donuts that the battery is warrantied for a max of only 12 months, and if any "failure to perform" is determined to be caused 'cos the battery was dead, then the mfr has a "get outta jail free" card...


----------

